# Post Pics of your Ibanez RG7321



## chips400 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well post your RG7321!

*Changed title to be less obnoxious. *


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 26, 2009)

i would if i had a CAM, i but a pinstribe on the headstock to match the neck binding


----------



## chips400 (Apr 26, 2009)

I never thought about using a pinstipe! (good idea) One guy on here has a white one with 707's I want to see!.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's the one i use to own


----------



## solarian (Apr 26, 2009)

I like those white pickups, but the truss rod cover not so much. Nothing like B&W guitars though \m/  \m/


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah the truss rod cover makes it look kind of weird but the white pups look sick.


----------



## romper_stomper (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## chips400 (Apr 26, 2009)

What do you think of having it painted light grey with SM Blackouts? And 
a hipshot bridge?


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## jw3092 (Apr 27, 2009)

i'll be ordering my 7321 tomorrow. along with it i'll be ordering a dimarzio d-sonic(bridge) and a d-activator (neck) , 500k pots and new strings. i'll be customizing the finish later on, got a friend who works in the paint shop where i work who custom painted another guy's guitar and it turned out killer.

do the pickups and pots sound like a good combination for this guitar? any better suggestions.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is mine. Added flame maple top/headstock cap, hipshot bridge, flushmount bottom strap button, single volume, dyed fretboard, and also some body contouring and reshaping for better upper fret access (lowered horn, Chris Broderick contour, smoothed out tummy contour). It also has a custom cut nut, satin finish, upgraded gotoh tuners and emg pickups now. When these pictures were taken it had dimarzios in it. Didn't like them and decided to go back to actives.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 27, 2009)

My favourite 7321.. 
need some natural light pics and pics of EMG's
I love EMG's.


----------



## jw3092 (Apr 27, 2009)

OrsusMetal said:


> Here is mine. Added flame maple top/headstock cap, hipshot bridge, flushmount bottom strap button, single volume, dyed fretboard, and also some body contouring and reshaping for better upper fret access (lowered horn, Chris Broderick contour, smoothed out tummy contour). It also has a custom cut nut, satin finish, upgraded gotoh tuners and emg pickups now. When these pictures were taken it had dimarzios in it. Didn't like them and decided to go back to actives.


 

damn! that looks awesome. great job, did you do the work yourelf?


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 27, 2009)

TheIllustratedLuthier did the work if I remember correctly.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 27, 2009)

jw3092 said:


> damn! that looks awesome. great job, did you do the work yourelf?


 
William is right, Jesse (TheIllustratedLuthier) did a lot of the work. He did the flame maple top, paint job, hipshot install and fretboard dye.

I did all the body reshaping, contours, tuners and original installs of the EMGs. I had done those before I sent it off to him. But the paintjob I originally did was crap. If you want to see what it looked like before, you can see it in my album. So I sent it off to him and when he added the new top, I had him route it for passives so I could give it a try again. Didn't care for them so I've since rerouted it for the EMGs.

Theses pictures were taken in Jesse's shop. I haven't taken anymore since I've gotten it back, but I can whenever it stops raining here! 

edit: Here is what it looked like before.











and here is another picture of the contours I did on the back. The resculpted bolt, tummy cut and lower horn contour.


----------



## Omrat (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm really diggin the sculpts, Sean.  Good work.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks William!


----------



## schecter007 (Apr 27, 2009)

wow that looks amazing!!!! i need to find somewhere in australia that can do that


----------



## jimmyshred (Apr 27, 2009)

Digging Seans with the flamed maple, 
Looks really cool man


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Haunted (Apr 27, 2009)

these pics make me want to mod the hell of mine too!! but I rather buy another guitar... 
anyway, nice work you guys!


----------



## Harry (Apr 27, 2009)

There's some great looking guitars in this thread, good stuff gentlemen


----------



## powergroover (Apr 27, 2009)

this thread worsen my GAS for a 7321


----------



## Fred (Apr 27, 2009)

Ah man, those sculpts look so fucking nice!

My 7321's in pretty bad nick, all I've done to it so far is add a pinstripe, but one day I _will_ turn it natural.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Apr 27, 2009)

No mods yet....and these CD's ARE NOT MINE


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Apr 27, 2009)

Awww Yeahhhh


----------



## Jesse (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 28, 2009)

BlackWidowESP said:


> Awww Yeahhhh



You make gloss black look sexy as hell 
Nice photo's.


----------



## 006 (Apr 28, 2009)

OrsusMetal said:


> Here is mine. Added flame maple top/headstock cap, hipshot bridge, flushmount bottom strap button, single volume, dyed fretboard, and also some body contouring and reshaping for better upper fret access (lowered horn, Chris Broderick contour, smoothed out tummy contour). It also has a custom cut nut, satin finish, upgraded gotoh tuners and emg pickups now. When these pictures were taken it had dimarzios in it. Didn't like them and decided to go back to actives.



Good god that is amazing. You have PM.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^how come you have a prestige neck or something??


----------



## chips400 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Sebastian I want pics of your Murder Weapon 7621!


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

sure thing i'll post them when i get off work around 5 though lol


----------



## chips400 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool Ill check when get back from band practice.


----------



## 006 (Apr 28, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> ^^^how come you have a prestige neck or something??



There is a veneer on the headstock to match the body top, I think the Ibanez/Prestige transfer was probably bought online and put on by whoever finished the guitar/neck. It's most likely the original 7321 neck, just the logo of a Prestige  Some would say that's "wrong" in some way, but IMO the guitar looks absolutely killer and I don't think he'll have many people questioning it haha, and I don't think it's wrong.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, my 7321 is better than yours


----------



## Panterica (Apr 28, 2009)

^ but ur fingernails and avatar bring u back to about zero

ps clip thy strings, eye damage will be avoided


----------



## chips400 (Apr 28, 2009)

Umm, is his fretboard chrome?


----------



## Wolfv11 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mirrored Glass


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok i'm fucking dumb how the hell do i put pictures on here god damn it


----------



## Adamh1331 (Apr 29, 2009)

Mirrored Glass?  Why did yaa?


----------



## 006 (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw that thread a while back, he made it fretless and then shaved it down and put the glass on. Pretty interesting, although I wouldn't have one haha. He has several if I remember correctly...well...at least 2 guitars with the mirror on it.


----------



## Bartcore (Jul 5, 2013)

Omrat said:


>



How did you strip the paint off? Just curious.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 5, 2013)

Bartcore said:


> How did you strip the paint off? Just curious.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 5, 2013)

Here's mine, I named her Vythica and she's gorgeous, need to post better pictures.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Mr Richard (Jul 6, 2013)

Old picture when I was putting it together, no strings on it in this pic.


----------



## DropTheSun (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is my little project:


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow, thank you all for posting your lovely 7-strings. 
This is going to be very inspiring once I get to mod mine.


----------



## Just A Box (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's my former one (sold it to fund my S7420). I miss it. I used carbon fiber adhesive decal material on the body, reflective tape for the binding and the position markers. Really reflective in the right light. May have to pick another one up after the JP70 comes in.


----------



## RickSchneider (Jul 6, 2013)

Before and after (albeit the after is a crappy instagram photo, but you get the idea):


----------



## tmo (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is mine...










































This was before the sustainer came in... here is how she looks now, on a family photo:


----------



## bnosam (Jul 6, 2013)

Just A Box said:


> Here's my former one (sold it to fund my S7420). I miss it. I used carbon fiber adhesive decal material on the body, reflective tape for the binding and the position markers. Really reflective in the right light. May have to pick another one up after the JP70 comes in.



Dude that looks awesome, I wish I had the ability to do something like that successfully.


----------



## ratm2020 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is my lame attempt at a Green-Dot ripoff with a 7321:









Pickups are D-activators


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish my work bench was still that clean.


----------



## bnosam (Jul 7, 2013)

Azathoth43 said:


> I wish my work bench was still that clean.


I like your "....ing Hipsters" sticker  and the Pig one on the back


----------



## Just A Box (Jul 7, 2013)

bnosam said:


> Dude that looks awesome, I wish I had the ability to do something like that successfully.



Stickers from Auto-Zone and a razor blade, my friend. Instant talent boost.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 8, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


>



Didn't know you got two of those, I'm in the process of acquiring another one of these.


----------



## patata (Jul 8, 2013)

tmö;3629194 said:


> Here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ibanez could do like an anniversary JEM like that.
Also fretless...BOY is that sick.


----------



## tmo (Jul 8, 2013)

patata said:


> Ibanez could do like an anniversary JEM like that.
> Also fretless...BOY is that sick.



lol, thanks


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 8, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


> Didn't know you got two of those, I'm in the process of acquiring another one of these.




yep 2 different years,2 different guitars,not all years of rg7321's are the same,next I'm thinking of a korea era one


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 9, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> yep 2 different years,2 different guitars,not all years of rg7321's are the same,next I'm thinking of a korea era one



what exact year are yours from? mine is from '07, but I'd also like to have the newer ones with the gibraltar bridge.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 9, 2013)

one is a 09 and the other is 2011,I posted somewhere the differences,but to sum it up,09 a little beefer thicker body,bigger head, meater sound,2011 lighter body and neck more refined,necks have slightly different profiles.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jul 9, 2013)

ratm2020 said:


> Here is my lame attempt at a Green-Dot ripoff with a 7321:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like that.... a lot.


----------



## ratm2020 (Jul 9, 2013)

Riverrunsred said:


> Like that.... a lot.



Thanks, been trying to find somewhere online that I can get some green dot inlay stickers, no luck so far. Might just color these ones in with a green sharpie


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jul 9, 2013)

ratm2020 said:


> Thanks, been trying to find somewhere online that I can get some green dot inlay stickers, no luck so far. Might just color these ones in with a green sharpie


 Do you have a custom decal shop around ? They can make them.


----------



## mikenothing (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## thijs (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting mine in a dark green to white/natural burst. any tips or ideas? and what pickups can you guys recomend?


----------



## wat (Sep 10, 2013)

tmo said:


> Here is mine...





Holy FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


Could you tell me a little about how you did that paintjob?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 10, 2013)

We all know how they look like stock, mine has the following mods

Grover tuning machines
Earvana nut
Custom Spine inlay decals
RG7421 bridge
1 volume (with Japanese Ibanez dome knob) + 3 way switch
Dunlop straplocks
Binding around body + headstock to match neck

Pickups:

Blackout era





Now has Aftermaths









Been my main gigging/writing guitar since late 2004.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Sep 11, 2013)

I love this thread 

I gotta try this now....


----------



## tmo (Sep 11, 2013)

wat said:


> Holy FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> 
> Could you tell me a little about how you did that paintjob?



Hi, Good to know you liked it. I will copy/paste a PM answer I gave a wile back about the same subject:

The painting process was a little complex, because it was almost improvised.

The obvious stuff was stripping it all down to the wood. Then I applied a clear wood sealer. Then things got complicated because I simply didn't care for details and traditional guitar finishes.

It all started one day when... ok, my wife and I have degree in Painting, so we are familiar with brushes, paints, dyes and so on. All paint used was acrylic paint from several different brands, and I can't remember what they were, for that work was done 3 or 4 years ago. My wife has an approach to painting similar to the "action painting" and Pollock style. I am more traditional.

The painting job was started by her, I asked her to do it, but she fell a little behind the schedule I wanted, so from a certain moment, I started my thing over (but not covering) her already done painting.

She likes to paint spots, smudges, blured undefined shapes. She likes to experiment on that, with different solutions of different colored paints. She did that. It allowed to see through the paint and find the texture of the wood. How? well, she uses water sprays to get the surface unevenly wet, and then she dabbles/dapples with watered/liquid paint in different colors, wallowing for their unpredictable mixes and almost fractal like expansion. She lets it rest to dry and repeats the process until she is satisfied with it. 

Somewhere in the middle of her process, I jumped in and started my own stuff over her's. I am more of a definition guy, so I used my brushes in the traditional way. I used what was already done as a structure and experimented some of her approaches.

I used fluorescent paint (glow in the dark) to paint (by brush stroke) on blank/clear areas. I also used the water spray to get the guitar surface covered with a nice array of water drops, and then I individually applied liquid paint on those water drops. Let it rest to dry.

Those flowerish drawings were first developed in computer, printed and then transferred/carved with a mall router creating some very small channels/ditches, on which I applied thick portions of Glow-in-the-dark paint.

I sealed everything later on with clear water soluble varnish. I did not water sand nor tried to make it shine like a glass. It got the varnish layers (3 or 4?) and that is it.

The guitar body has a very textured feel/touch, but it doesn't bothers me nor it becomes less playable.

All paints/varnishes/wood-sealers used were water soluble.

The varnish and wood sealer were applied with a paint gun.

This was all an unprofessional luthier approach, but that's OK with me. It has a human, silly, expressionist look that some how grows on me.

This sums it up, hope I have explained correctly. It is a little hard, because there were no predefined strategies. As I said before, it was improvised, or, as a friend likes to say, real time composition...​
Feel free to ask something else on this that I may have not mentioned...


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 11, 2013)

7321 thread? Count me in!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 11, 2013)

kake said:


> Here is my little project:



damn that is gorgeous! how did you do the body? i want to guess a torch?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 11, 2013)

also, here is mine


----------



## tmo (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys, you are making me wana get another one just for the fun of modding it... must not... the 8 is still waiting for that chance...


----------



## DropTheSun (Sep 14, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> damn that is gorgeous! how did you do the body? i want to guess a torch?



Thanks man!

Yeah, i used a blowtorch and then i used a wood wax on the body.  I'm actually making a final customizations to my RG7321. It will have a bone nut and sperzel locking tuners and then it's ready.


----------



## hatebreedgr (Nov 1, 2013)

Just bought this three days ago...


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 7, 2014)

Seen one of these in bits / missing bits on ebay for £150. Having seen this thread it's now all the more tempting!


----------



## noj (May 20, 2014)

I bought mine for £140  the red tape on the pick ups was just to give me an idea of what it would look like when i get round to ordering new ones(that's if i uploaded the pic correctly haha) Looking at some of these though i'm thinking of buying a few more 7321's haha!


----------



## Blasphemer (May 20, 2014)

hatebreedgr said:


> Just bought this three days ago...


----------



## hatebreedgr (May 21, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


>






[/URL][/IMG]









Specs: Dimarzio CL/LF, Dimarzio Straplocks, custom bone nut, hipshot tuners, D'Addario EXL 10-64 strings


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 21, 2014)

This is how my 2004 RG7321 currently looks like.


----------



## noj (Jun 8, 2014)

Went and picked up another RG7321 today! Cant wait to start modding them 



[/IMG]


----------



## danpluso (Jun 8, 2014)

Man I loves those natural finished RG7s! They look sick!

My RG7321 is just stock so nothing fancy. I actually sold it a few days ago and I am really missing it. Oh well, a RG1527 is on the horizon now. Just need the right one to pop up for sale in Canada.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 8, 2014)

noj said:


> Went and picked up another RG7321 today! Cant wait to start modding them
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




welcome to the "PAIR" 7321 club 
I almost got a third the other day.


----------



## noj (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks very much, quite enjoying them, got both the necks sanded down a bit cause i dont like the laquer, seymour duncans will be getting ordered soon for both! Haha do it buddy! cant have too many  i was thinking of maybe getting the gibraltar version too but i see alot people dont like it.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 9, 2014)

I haven't had any issues with the gibraltar bridge,but I don't ride it hard with my hand,some players slam their hand into the pointy upper corner,but some sandpaper and a file will fix that.
and the stock pickups SUCK.... too low output.


----------



## noj (Jun 9, 2014)

awesome man, i'l get in and try one n see how it is, been told september for my RGD2127fx but i dont know if i can wait that long haha! As for the pickups, oh yes they suck big time  i dont think anyone has ever liked stock ibby pick ups lol,


----------



## MikeH (Jun 9, 2014)

I've had maybe 5, but these two are the only ones I did anything fancy to.


----------



## rghawk7321 (Sep 25, 2014)

Here is my Rg7321. i painted it myself, but i'm not sure i want to keep it like this. There are a few spots that don't look right. Also there is a Dimarzio Blaze custom in the bridge.


----------



## tmo (Sep 26, 2014)

rghawk7321 said:


> Here is my Rg7321. i painted it myself, but i'm not sure i want to keep it like this. There are a few spots that don't look right. Also there is a Dimarzio Blaze custom in the bridge.



I like it. Think it's cool and different.

The Blaze Custom is soo nice... Have one on my mahogany RG. It slays.


----------



## SeVen77 (Oct 8, 2014)

MikeH said:


> I've had maybe 5, but these two are the only ones I did anything fancy to.



The darker stain one looks LLLLLLovely


----------



## Durchfall (Oct 10, 2014)

Does anyone have a good way of stripping the finish down to bare wood? I'm looking to do the exact same thing as a few of you guys did, and while I've seen a couple ways after doing some research, I'd like to hear a tried and true method directly from the horse's mouth if you know what I mean.

After stripping I'd like to do either a tung oil satin finish, or possibly a very subtle stain of possibly blue, again with a tung oil finish.


----------



## mankymusic (Nov 4, 2014)

thought I'd join in here, my RG7321FM

bought this a few months back for £165, the previous owner had taken the stock pickups out and routed the bridge hole for an EMG81-7, a bit of a mess if I'm honest. I wanted a neck pickup so I routed pickup hole (and tidied up the bridge one) with a scalpel, it was surprisingly easy once you got through the veneer, like sharpening a pencil. 




stuck an EMG 707 in the neck and finished the job off with some pickup rings to hide the sins




its a beast!

lots more images of the job in progress on my flickr page


----------



## littlebadboy (Dec 24, 2014)

I got my RG7321 for Christmas from my wife. Got it for $120 from a pawnshop. It was gunk'd up and I did a great deal of cleaning. It also has a nick on the corner by the output jack. I just covered it with a sharpie. Some coats of lemon oil on the fretboard and polished the body and it is good to go!

I think the stock pickups are already potted... I am contemplating on a DIY re-potting or just swap it out with a D-Activator or a Crunch Lab if my wallet is still capable. Any other cheaper alternatives?






Don't worry, I only kept the guitar by the heater for the picture.


----------

